# Looking for new laptop-Windows Vista?



## wjc (9 Sep 2008)

Looking for a bit of advice. Old laptop is on its last legs and was looking at a few on dell website but they all have the windows vista platform. Anyone any experience of this. Worried that some of my software for camera, camcorder and printer will not work on that platform. Should I look for Windows XP platform?


----------



## Rois (9 Sep 2008)

I switched over to Vista about 9 months ago. Had to download a few of the new drivers for my printer, scanner etc from the manufacturers websites but no problem whatsoever. I find Vista great for the kind of applications you're using eg photography, movies etc.


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Sep 2008)

I'm not a fan of Vista, but for most people they won't notice much of a difference.


----------



## joeysully (9 Sep 2008)

just ring dell - they will sell you XP on *some *of their systems. play hard ball with them though.

I know a lot of people that are going back to XP - i had vista for about a month and went back to XP. its the most annoying operating system i have ever used. You also need a fairly good system to run it.


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Sep 2008)

wjc said:


> ....Worried that some of my software for camera, camcorder and printer will not work on that platform. Should I look for Windows XP platform?


 
You'll have to check for drivers/updates on their respective websites.


----------



## AlastairSC (9 Sep 2008)

Suggest you buy an XP machine, possibly from shops who may still have some, negotiate a discount etc, rather than Vista unless you have lots of memory e.g. 2GB or more.

I'm reinstalling and cleaning up my old laptop to eke it out a little so that I can wait for the next OS after Vista.... it's that or a Mac with dual boot!


----------



## Frank (9 Sep 2008)

I have a dell inspiron 1525 at home for surfing and usual home stuff. 

Vista is fine as mentioned standard user won't notice much of a difference.

Once you learn a few little quirks.

Stop living in the past time to move on.

Make sure min of 2GB of Ram though Vista is power hungry.


----------



## Technologist (10 Sep 2008)

Frank said:


> Stop living in the past time to move on.....Make sure min of 2GB of Ram though Vista is power hungry.


If the future is a bloated inefficient operating system designed by a committee, I think I'll pass. IMHO Microsoft have lost the plot.

After decades of using Microsoft Windows, which has become a 'Heath-Robinson' OS. I looked at what my next uograde would be and I just could not stomach even more of the same chaos.

Instead, I 'upgraded' from XP to Mac and I'm really impressed with the speed, elegance, ease of use and overall quality. They've managed to build in lots of useful intuitive features but in a discrete, stream-lined way. 

It's well worthwhile trying a Mac.


----------



## Gondola (10 Sep 2008)

There is really nothing wrong with Vista. As with all new programs it has had challenges when it first came on the market, but Vista's performance is totally ok now (and I would say it can only improve further as time passes!). I would not go for an XP machine if I was to buy a new laptop myself. Just talk to the Dell reps and they will be able to give every detail. 
I have a Vista laptop myself and find no problem using it - no complaints with performance either - just make sure you have enough RAM as more applications will be launched and you will need your RAM.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Sep 2008)

I switch between Vista and XP all the time. I've been running Vista for over a year on one laptop. Its still does things like leave behind empty folders when you move folders around. Things like that. XP is just faster and less hassle I find.


----------



## CodyWinTeam (10 Sep 2008)

wjc:

Hi, my name’s Cody, and I’m working with the Windows Vista Outreach Team to help answer any questions folks might have about their copies of Vista.  I see you’re thinking about updating to Vista, and were concerned about its compatibility with some of your existing hardware.  While it’s always a good idea to make sure your PC’s specs will be able to handle Vista’s minimum requirements, I wanted to provide you with a handy resource that will make it a little easier to verify whether or not your hardware/software will still work smoothly if you decide to switch to Vista.  

Microsoft has set up a Vista Compatibility Center at [broken link removed]  and this will let you perform a search on your hardware and software, and will point you towards the drivers and updates you’ll need to make sure your computer will stay running smoothly.   I’d recommend doing a search there for your hardware and software, and if the device isn’t compatible, the site should help point you towards whatever resources you might need.    

It’s definitely a good resource to use in order to make sure that your PC stays running smoothly while you make the transition.  If you can’t locate your hardware/software in the compatibility database, your best bet will be to check with the manufacturer’s website.  I hope you find the site useful, let me know if I can answer any other specific questions about Vista for you.

Thanks,
Cody
Windows Vista Outreach Team


----------



## z103 (10 Sep 2008)

I'd hate to have your job Cody.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Sep 2008)

When merging folders why does Vista leave behind empty folders?


----------



## CodyWinTeam (11 Sep 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> When merging folders why does Vista leave behind empty folders?


 
 aircobra-

That’s a good question.   I’m not a tech support expert by any means, but let me see if I can dig around and find an answer to your question.    
And like I said, leghorn, I don’t do a whole lot of tech support, so my job isn’t that bad. .  . 

Thanks,
Cody
Windows Vista Outreach Team


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (11 Sep 2008)

CodyWinTeam said:


> aircobra-
> 
> That’s a good question.   I’m not a tech support expert by any means, but let me see if I can dig around and find an answer to your question.
> And like I said, leghorn, I don’t do a whole lot of tech support, so my job isn’t that bad. .  .
> ...


so is your job to tell everyone how great vista is, but if they have a problem they should contact technical support.
a microsoft quango


----------



## z103 (11 Sep 2008)

Unfortunately, it is part of my job to support people who have Vista. I dread it when they say they have vista, I can add a half hour onto the call.
Stick with XP


----------



## CodyWinTeam (11 Sep 2008)

hhhhhhhhhh-
Not exactly, what I’m working to do is either help people who have issues resolve their problems, or at the very least point them towards the resources they need to get their systems running smoothly again.  I’m not here to convince anybody of anything, just to try and help take pressure off of people who are tech support experts, like leghorn, who have to deal with simple kinds of problems that users could solve on their own if they simply had the information and resources available.  
I didn’t mean to intrude on your community or butt into the discussion, I just thought maybe I could help answer questions for some folks and add a little value to the conversation.  If I’m simply getting in the way, please let me know.  I’m not trying to be a nuisance. 
Thanks,
Cody
Windows Vista Outreach Team.


----------



## z103 (11 Sep 2008)

Cody - please stay around.


----------



## rraido (11 Sep 2008)

i agree with leghorn, stick with xp. vista is a nuisance when it comes to old printers etc. a lot of manufacturers won't support vista and you end up buying new a new printer even though your old one is perfectly fine. One option is to keep the old xp machine set up a wireless network and print throught the network on the old machine.


----------



## CodyWinTeam (15 Sep 2008)

leghorn,

I will stick around as long as I can be of help.  Thanks for your support.

Cody
Windows Vista Outreach Team.


----------



## z103 (22 Sep 2008)

Cody,
Any idea why Microsoft Outlook no longer works when used on Vista? We have integrated Outlook to send emails which works fine on XP. On Vista, however, the machine crashes. Any ideas?
Our customers are complaining.


----------



## aircobra19 (22 Sep 2008)

Might be something here?
=


----------



## z103 (22 Sep 2008)

Yes aircobra, that's the first thing I did. However, there's 382 thousand links to sift through there. Then I remembered Cody.

I'm sure there is some complicated work around out there, which I'll spend the rest of the week finding.


----------



## aircobra19 (22 Sep 2008)

I'd lay odds most of those links are just repeating the same 3 or 4 fixes.


----------



## TickTickBoom (25 Sep 2008)

Wasn't vista codenamed something like leghorn, foghorn or something strange like that?

Sorry just your name reminded me of it and the irony that you all here discussing a terrible OS imo.

In fact aren't Microsoft already saying that Windows 7 will be here in beta before Christmas, just shows how confident they are that Vista will do the business.


----------

